# She thinks shes a big parrot



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

By eating with her feet  shes eating sunflower seeds and a pumpkin seed... Dally's a weirdo

























Looks like a hand lol








giving her sunflower seed the evil eye


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dally is so cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hand her the sunflower seeds and she takes them and eats them like this lol. only large seeds will she do this and she does it so well lol. tsuka gets mad because he cant do it and he drops the seeds when he eats them out of my hands lol


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

I wish Cindy could do that, she never tries to eat with her feet.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i heard only 1 in 6 cockatiels can do it. im going to open up a poll actually as im curious how many people on here have tiels who can do it. tsuka does it with toys but not as well.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Graystar Does That And She Is A Pearl Maybe It Is A Pearl Thing As My Others Don't Do That!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, not a pearl thing. lperry's lucky does it too and shes a grey. also there are others on here who have birds who do it who arent pearl. from what ive heard, some think its a genetic thing. i have no clue really, all i know, its unusual lol

im REALLY starting to think Graystar and Dally are related somehow lol


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Coincidentally, my Itchy does this too. I'd have said it's a pearl thing too, but now i read your post about a gray tiel 

Well, Itchy doesn't eat much from her paw, but playing, yes. So cute!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

itchy is just adorable.... so is cody, such a soft yellow


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Your birdies are gorgeous, too! Love Mango's colours. I had a lovebird like that, sadly she died at a young age 

Lovebirds are


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

but very mean! lol love them anyways, the little brats.

mango does have pretty colours but he/she is not as active as his/her sister. munch is downright mean to everyone and will play all day on the playgym if you let her. theyre not tame, not looking like theyll ever be tame (which is ok for me, really) but theyre fun and active and great birds. definately one im staying with for life.

my tiels though are a different story. tsuka can be very moody, tempermental, bossy, a big cry baby, but very sweet and forgiving. hee wasnt tame when we got him and has problems molting so he'll likely never fly again since he has lots of trouble growing in feathers on his left wing.
dally was my first bird. she was handfed from a breeder and super sweet, cuddly, affectionate and weird. shes very people dependent and is a screamer lol shes currently my only full flighted bird as tsuka's clipped (likely for good) and so are the lovies (for taming and attitude adjustments)


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

My tiels are clipped aswell. Tsuka is a bit like my Cody then, s/he's bossy and all! (I call him a boy but lately I've been wondering if he could be a she, lol)

Itchy is a sweetheart, really smart and always on good behaviour. But always has been a plucker (her "socks" and underneath her wings. so you can't really tell), i was told this is something hormonal.

My lovie was really tame, always in my cleavage having a nap, and overlooking things lol! But it doesn't matter, if your lovies don't really seem to become tame. As long as theyre happy & healthy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont mind having untame birds. they still get the same as everyone else 

here's a way to check Cody since he's over a year old and a full adult.

take a good light to the wings, and look for wing spots. if he has them at all, hes a girl. if not, a boy. also look at the under side of the tail. if theres stripes, again he will be a she. if not, a boy. theyd be hard to see but it will be a slightly darker yellow than what he is.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Aaah I love these pictures....Dally you are so cute! Tiels picking toys up with their feet are cute, but tiels eating food with their feet are ADORABLE


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im just waiting for her to turn into a cockatoo. that'd be the day...


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

I've seen stripes on his tail , and some spots on his wings... so i think he might very well be a she! Just hard to adjust lol. i've been calling HER 'him' for 4 years and think of HER as a typical male. But i guess i can say shes a SHE


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Woodstock doesn't use his feet for eating.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My Baby is a normal gray and he grabs things with his feet, mostly his toys I've only ever seen him do it with food once. Dally looks super cute doing it!


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww, Dally is super adorable <3 Actually, my little Lucy eats with her feet all the time and it is the most adorable thing. She was my first cockatiel and I remember thinking that maybe she was raised around big parrots and that is why she learned but it is interesting to know that 1 in 6 just do that naturally


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

What a clever girl. Arnie tries to do this, but it's like she's not flexible enough, and she doesn't quite reach and drops it, and looks really peeved haha.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

So cute 
My Niko loves do it too.


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

I think it's fantastic! I can imagine her playing with all these foot toys!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

foot toys, her favourite way to play with them is to pick them up in her beak, carry them to the edge of the cage and then drop them. i have to pick them up lol


----------

